

Geographic visualization with R's ggmap - gk1
http://blog.dominodatalab.com/geographic-visualization-with-rs-ggmaps/

======
IndianAstronaut
This is gorgeous. I was recently asked if R could do mapping similar to the
new maps in Tableau, now I can show it.

